# Anthony Davis Stuck With Pels Because Of Love For New Orleans, Agent Says



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

> On the day after agreeing to a five-year, $145 million extension with the New Orleans Pelicans earlier this week, Anthony Davis didn't celebrate. He was back in the gym working the next morning on his post moves and shooting with Pelicans assistants Darren Erman and Kevin Hanson in Los Angeles.
> 
> By now, after three seasons with the Pelicans, it is clearly evident that Davis, 22, is not like most of the big stars in the NBA. He's low-key, humble and has never craved to play in a bigger market since he was selected as the No. 1 overall pick in 2012 by New Orleans.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/pelicans/index.ssf/2015/07/anthony_davis_agent_says_it_wa.html

He and his agent could have easily negotiated a short-term extension and entered free agency in a few years. What a blessing it is for the city to have a young superstar who wants to be in New Orleans. I wouldn't have blamed him had he wanted to see how things play out these next few years first before making a long-term commitment.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think it also speaks a lot about his confidence in himself. He thinks he can win in New Orleans, and that's great to see.


----------

